# 94 Altima -- timing chain problem?



## professorj (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a 94 Altima GXE, manual tranny, about 105K miles. Lately, when shifting (and sometimes when in gear), I notice that the engine revs spike (to about 3000 -3500) with no matching acceleration. It lasts only seconds, and then the engine resumes functioning normally. It's been happening more and more often.

Is this a timing chain issue? ANd if so, what's a reasonable amount to pay a good mechanic for the repair. 

Any input welcome.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like a slipping clutch to me. The timing chain would have no connection to the engine revving higher and the car not accelerating with the engine RPM.

Maybe the clutch linkage is sticky, and the clutch doesn't engage fully as fast as it should ... that could cause what you are describing.


----------

